# Cats pedigree names



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Following on from another thread on names...

I mentioned how pedigree cats often have two names, a pedigree name consisiting of the prefix of their breeder with a personalised suffix name, and then their pet name, which may be similar to their pedigree name or completely different!

I have noticed that some pedigree names are very inventive and can be rather bizarre and outrageous, certainly amusing, at times. I just wondered what the most amusing cat pedigree names are that you have heard over the years?

Muffins grandfather is _Galahad van het Hof van Logres_, so she comes from European aristocracy I guess :lol:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I must dig out the peidgrees - I'm sure we've some funny ones in there  My very first Siamese was called Brackenden Tamarack - pet name Solomon


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Gloworm is Heathrose Gloworm, I kept his pedigree name as I loved it

Mushroom is Heathrose Steely Dan


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

talking about prefixs anybody here heard of PUMPHILL CATS?


----------



## Forget-me-not (May 5, 2010)

Oscar's grandfather was Coonquest Oscar of Beardwood. He looks so like him! His Great Grandmother was Coonquest Barefoot Coontessa.
I rememeber seeing one called something Coonquestador but my favourite so far is Luvpaws Poltergeist of Puddleduck- so cute!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

frilly knickers 

loads of others but to hard to spell!!


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

There is a British Shorthair who is Augustus Gloop, what a superb name for a hefty British Blue chap


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> frilly knickers


 Fantastic!


----------



## Forget-me-not (May 5, 2010)

Oh, I remembered another one -Elle McFurson. There was a supermodel thing going on!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

hoodwink chocaholic,wintapi shed a tear,nelkat pink champagne. theres loads here i like.


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

BSH said:


> There is a British Shorthair who is Augustus Gloop, what a superb name for a hefty British Blue chap


Aka Gloopy! love that one!


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

There's a boy called Tinkerbell Top Hat in my girls pedigree. Very manly!  
My Mum has a Birman called Luke Skywalker! Apparently he liked climbing out of his kittening pen. His pet name is Monty


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

my wegies are Normagikatt Baloo, Normagikatt Barram, Talvarna Lady Beatrice and Talvarna Lord Bentley.

My ragdoll was called Little Angel Barney Rubble and he really was trouble whilst he was with us. he really did want to be an only cat and was a sod whilst with us but is now living up to the angel part of his name!


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sooty Bullock lol
Sueragdandy Phantom (Storm)
Kassaro Benjamin Franklin (Benji)

Not many funny names in Storm's line though


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

my dogs kc name is beautiful little darling, pet name marley.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

There's a Frilly Nicks on the show bench at the moment, along with a Kitty Galore... Don't think they had the guts to call her Pussy Galore!

I also saw an entire stud called Rusty Bits... Not funny in itself, but my mind dove for the gutter every time I saw the name!


----------



## phebenina (May 24, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> talking about prefixs anybody here heard of PUMPHILL CATS?


Hi, I've heard of Pumphill cats, they are in aberford, leeds. They also have dartmoor ponies too. I acquired a cat who has pumphill in the pedigree. A very apt prefix for him too!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Forget-me-not said:


> Oscar's grandfather was Coonquest Oscar of Beardwood. He looks so like him! His Great Grandmother was Coonquest Barefoot Coontessa.
> I rememeber seeing one called something Coonquestador but my favourite so far is Luvpaws Poltergeist of Puddleduck- so cute!


Coonquest Oscar of Beardwood was our old MC Milo's Dad  he was called Buraig Glenfarclas & his mum was Huffenpuff Mica Avhimmel they were all fantastic cats :001_wub:


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

This thread amuses me to no end :lol:


----------



## Peter Galbavy (Apr 29, 2010)

I read somewhere that their day-to-day names are known as "call names" in proper circles 

I find it odd that many breeders do not allow the new slaves to choose names for their new overlords, I got to pick mine - the prefix is the breeders, but my boys are names after genius's I admire - "NAMRIB" Leonardo Da Vinci (Leo), Albert Einstein (Bert), Richard Feynmen (Dicky).

I have seen some sillies though


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Peter Galbavy said:


> I read somewhere that their day-to-day names are known as "call names" in proper circles
> 
> I find it odd that many breeders do not allow the new slaves to choose names for their new overlords, I got to pick mine - the prefix is the breeders, but my boys are names after genius's I admire - "NAMRIB" Leonardo Da Vinci (Leo), Albert Einstein (Bert), Richard Feynmen (Dicky).
> 
> I have seen some sillies though


Yeah I wasn't too sure about why some breeders do and some don't. Sandra let us pick Benji's name, but obviously it's her prefix still. We wanted to name him after Sooty's previous MC companion Franklin, as Benji was to be a companion for him. I mentioned the name that I hoped to name him and she registered him as such!


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2011)

I love a couple of Maisies Great Grandparents:

Trendi Purr Masquerade
Dream Coat Ragamuffin


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

:lol: omg some of these are brilliant, love Tb's frilly knickers though that has to be the best :lol:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Peter Galbavy said:


> I read somewhere that their day-to-day names are known as "call names" in proper circles
> 
> I find it odd that many breeders do not allow the new slaves to choose names for their new overlords, I got to pick mine - the prefix is the breeders, but my boys are names after genius's I admire - "NAMRIB" Leonardo Da Vinci (Leo), Albert Einstein (Bert), Richard Feynmen (Dicky).
> 
> I have seen some sillies though


In my case it's because I generally have a theme for names in mind and I have sent off registrations before the kittens are viewed. If someone asked if they could choose a name I would certainly consider it if I hadn't already registered them. I'd actually considered a genius or inventor type theme Peter 
Going through my lot I can't find anything really silly but one I like is Rantipole Betelguese and there's also a Rantipole Entropy and Rantipole Dwingeloo on the side of the stud I use.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I quite like my choc smoke Cornish Rex varient's pedigree name,
Sebitiboo Capaccino Pianotoes!!
....or Eric as I call him.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> I quite like my choc smoke Cornish Rex varient's pedigree name,
> Sebitiboo Capaccino Pianotoes!!
> ...*.or Eric as I call him*.


:lol: hahahahahaha :lol:


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

I have Samkamlees Oddbod and Samkamlees Peek-a-boo who go by Blooregard (Bloo) and Freckle. If anyone has seen Fosters Home for Imaginary Friends they will know what Bloo is like!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Dozymoo said:


> There's a boy called Tinkerbell Top Hat in my girls pedigree. Very manly!
> My Mum has a Birman called Luke Skywalker! Apparently he liked climbing out of his kittening pen. His pet name is Monty


how weird is that, as i read this one, in the background on the tv they were playing fred asatire singing 'top head' from easter parade lol


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Cazzer said:


> my wegies are Normagikatt Baloo, Normagikatt Barram, Talvarna Lady Beatrice and Talvarna Lord Bentley.
> 
> My ragdoll was called Little Angel Barney Rubble and he really was trouble whilst he was with us. he really did want to be an only cat and was a sod whilst with us but is now living up to the angel part of his name!


funny that my ragdoll jack's father was emerisle barney rubble


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

right from the top
raffles - villager pure genius
marco - villager marco polo
sonni - remmineilace fluke
charley - villager charley girl
oliver - happytyme (sorry he didnt have a ped name)
dusti - pollyfelina moon dust
nellie - kvasir nellhalenia
jj -tiganlea master elvin
harry - jduefae jens amber lad


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

NYXGB Sir Wolfsbane the Blue  The breeder called him Wolfie and it just stuck, nothing else seemed to suit him!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

jenny armour said:


> right from the top
> raffles - villager pure genius
> marco - villager marco polo
> sonni - remmineilace fluke
> ...


sorry i missed my poor jack
jack - chiccats jack daniels


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

jenny armour said:


> sorry i missed my poor jack
> jack - chiccats jack daniels


Hic :blushing:


----------



## BSHlover (May 25, 2011)

my girls due in a couple days and there pedigree names will be cola, sprite pepper (dr pepper lol) and pepsi if i have more than 4 im going to be stuck lool


----------



## BSHlover (May 25, 2011)

ohhhh ...actually.... fanta .... lol y didnt i think of it sooner  theres my 5


----------

